# The X Files talks



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

There's probably been other topics about the show. 

Not a typing thread 

I hope to meet with other hardcore fans to talk about the show, the episodes, the mythology, and any other aspects. 
As they probably started shooting a new season. 


I'm currently watching The field where I died, it's a beautiful episode, and I thought Rob Bowman did a great job. Beautiful music. Padt life? Not? What if you chose? It's open, always, I like that on that show. 

I'll probably end up talking to myself, no news there. 


I want to believe.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Well I watched it when I was a kid and of course the show sticks with me but I haven't watched in ages. I'm infinitely interested in the unknown so if you want to put up the episode you're watching and then ya know, talk about what went on then I'm game. 

When I was a kid the scariest episode was the one where the person can squeeze through extremely small spaces. That freaked me out so bad. The final scene where he's in prison (I think) and he's staring at the slot in the door that food is served through, slowly zooming in on it...UGH!

Just found it, it's called "Squeeze."


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Loved the X-Files, unfortunately, I was really mad that we never got those movies, which were SUPPOSEDLY be able the build up in the series, with the end world/alien invasion stuff. still mad about that, honestly. 

I used to LOVE x-files, absolutely love it. So many episodes I look too, and remember, that really fit, lol, actually how I perceived things. I loved that one episode where they went to investigate some disappearances in a park or near a mountain or something i dont remember, i know it was in a wooded area. They thought it may have been signs of extraterrestrial activity, but in the end, you find the whole episode, they were in some type of psychedelic sleep underground, created by some plant organism which was attempting to feed from them. that was a trippy episode. The other one was when this guy held up this business, they came to stop it, dude seemed completely crazy, suggesting that the people he shot were already dead, and that they are feeding on others. They shoot him, but then Mulder sees what the guy was seeing, he starts to see that some of them were weren't human, I think the boss was not human, and he was feeding off his employees, and the employees were actually already dead/in a zombie like like state, but you couldnt see it, unless you could. There are more, like the episode where skully was attempting to save this man, or something, but finding out that he has been alive since the black plague, that he was sick, but someone took his his death, so as a result he has no aged since then and was immortal. At some point skully was about to die, and he took her death, and finally died. 


Man too many good episodes, and these are just the fillers man, not even the man story plot. lol crazy. not sure how i feel about the reboot, is it starting over from the beginning?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

@airotciV That's a good idea, I thought about it, bu good if you're game. I know the first 3 seasons (maybe 4) so well I don't need to watch the episodes. I absolutely love season 1, Squeeze/Tooms are classics now. I've never found such a global quality on varied topics, open and perfectionistic, although there're really good shows nowadays. I didn't watch TV - still don't - but now I'm glad I have a computer. It was the second show I was into, but the first didn't stay that way, for me. I'lk choose an ep. 
@Pseudonymity You like season 6 the more, it's a lighter tone, however good season too. I'd go more with Triangle. But not today. 

The reboot is going to be about here and now, that makes sense, and would answer some questions. And I'm skeptic (yeah, it's me, the annoying one) and I'll tell you why. 1) when questions are answered in the x files, you can be sure you'll have twice more questions asked, which keeps the big picture constantly blurry, that's called life, unless we find a way to time travel, there's an episode about that, Synchrony. 2) There might be a possibility for more than 13 new episodes. You don't want to answer too much then. I don't think Carter is that kind of guy, or his vision. That is the essence of the x files, your truth. There are Scullys, there are Mulders, and there are bounty hunters, careful these ones tend to work for justice departments.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

even though i was never a big fan the last few seasons were good
the 1st movie i loved
never saw the 2nd one


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> even though i was never a big fan the last few seasons were good
> the 1st movie i loved
> never saw the 2nd one


Did you like the last seasons because you really prefer them, or because you know them better, or it's these you started with? Curious.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Mulderitsme said:


> Did you like the last seasons because you really prefer them, or because you know them better, or it's these you started with? Curious.


better script
more character development 
the show got less serious about itself
more imagetave as well
the episode of the titanic was pretty good


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> better script
> more character development
> the show got less serious about itself
> more imagetave as well
> the episode of the titanic was pretty good


I greatly disagree with point 1 and 4. 
Point 2 is not true, it was, just not overtly, and overtly is not what I like, it was not a plus to me. Until season 5 included was ok. 
Point 3 has its interest, although not the essence of the show to me either. 

It's Triangle, S6, you must be talking about, very good indeed. S6 isn't the last seasons.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Mulderitsme said:


> I greatly disagree with point 1 and 4.
> Point 2 is not true, it was, just not overtly, and overtly is not what I like, it was not a plus to me. Until season 5 included was ok.
> Point 3 has its interest, although not the essence of the show to me either.
> 
> It's Triangle, S6, you must be talking about, very good indeed. S6 isn't the last seasons.


i am referring to the last 2-3 years
but remember you asked me why i liked the later part of the show
the above reason is why i liked it better then the earlier seasonserc2:


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> i am referring to the last 2-3 years
> but remember you asked me why i liked the later part of the show
> the above reason is why i liked it better then the earlier seasonserc2:




I do remember, I just disagree. That's the interest of opening such a thread. 

Also, I've observed that often people who think like you didn't start watching the show early on. That's why I asked.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Mulderitsme said:


> I do remember, I just disagree. That's the interest of opening such a thread.
> 
> Also, I've observed that often people who think like you didn't start watching the show early on. That's why I asked.


i watched the first season when it originally aired
it just did not appeal to me
i am more of a movie person
very few t.v. shows grabbed my attention


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

@Vinniebob so am I. I don't really follow a show right now, few things I really saw from beginning to end. I think that's why I liked that show, there's a movie quality to it. I preferred the ambiance in Vancouver, dark and natural. That went well with the stories. I really was hooked by the pilot. It was unlike anything else. As I recall, what on tv then, replays of Charlie's angels, Dr Quinn,.. Not critical, just not my stuff.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Mulderitsme said:


> @Vinniebob so am I. I don't really follow a show right now, few things I really saw from beginning to end. I think that's why I liked that show, there's a movie quality to it. I preferred the ambiance in Vancouver, dark and natural. That went well with the stories. I really was hooked by the pilot. It was unlike anything else. As I recall, what on tv then, replays of Charlie's angels, Dr Quinn,.. Not critical, just not my stuff.


those other shows did suck
my fave shows were original star trek
twilight zone- pay close attention to the dialog , very well written show
original outer limits
basically cartoons
ren&stimpy
samuri jack
power puff girls- one episode was done entirely in beatles lyrics
then went on to mock the john/yoko breaking the band up


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

@Vinniebob these weren't on tv here. At the time we had 6 channels, but even now, it's not what's on tv. Tv mostly suck. But I'd like to see The twilight zone. When I have a decent connection. 

The first I watched, around 12, was the old avengers, those with Emma Peel. Nothing else, just movies then, like The silence of the lambs that I saw more times for someone who's not a weirdo I guess. It was more about reading/writing. I think it's been 5 years I started watching tv stuff really.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

do you have netflix
twilight zone and many others are on there
i used to watch avengers
dr who
what was the show that took place on an island
if you tried to escape a big bouncing ball would chase you down?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I don't have a computer connection, wifi on my phone, for now. Happy enough already to have a connection at home. 
At the time netfix wasn't available here, they must have fixed that now, I hope. 

Gilligan's island, the magician?


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

i was completely obsessed with this show as a child. i saw every season, for a long time i would get my parents to rent one season each week for me and i'd spend the entire week watching the episodes. mulder was my first crush that i can remember, i was in love with him. 

i haven't watched the show like that again in years, but i've actually slowly started watching episodes (out-of-order) when i remember them and want to see them again. last week i watched "jose chung's 'from outer space,'" my favorite episode, and "the post-modern prometheus." 

i remember disliking the last few seasons, after mulder was written out of the show. i didn't care for the new agents, and i became less interested since mulder and scully's dynamic and the general quality of the show at that time were big reasons that kept me watching.

i need to re-watch the show soon since it's all on netflix! OP, what are your favorite episodes?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

@mhysa 

I liked the last seasons less, but like I wrote, I loved it in Vancouver. I think season 8 is good though. Mulder was my first crush too, ha ha, but Doggett is a solid character. 

Fave eps *long sigh* many. 

Eps like the Anazazi tryptic, I really like the mythology of the first 3 seasons. The mythology in general. And Beyond the sea, Irresistible, Paper heart, PMP that you mentionned, Pusher, The field where I died, Triangle, Ice, Darkness falls, Grotesque, etc... What are yours? 

I forgot many, but I have to add Clyde Bruckman's final repose, really good and beautiful one.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

@mhysa if you like Jose Chung, you should watch Jose Chung's doomsday defense, hilarious, in the show Millennium, very good show too.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5WtURIBsOzjL2tioayYo8X2ceGeRH0P8


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> bend over
> i'll drive:wink:


You don't have the key, blend in and save your pinky.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Used to watch it frequently, however, I have not watched any for a long time, and actually, I kinda miss it. What with all the reality tv bollocks that's on our screens.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Good night #fuckers


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Dana Scully said:


> You don't have the key, blend in and save your pinky.


key?
i don't need no steeenking key
i got 8 balls and aged whiskey


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

@Loaf join us, if not too crazy for you. 
@Vinniebob you mean an 8 ball, because at this point you're in Alice in wonderland (not inside, a bit of decency here). 
I think I really don't like whisky. 

Nighty, the ugly weirdy Scully needs to rest her old ... er, bones, that will do.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

I can handle crazy lol


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I would probably name the X-Files as my favorite TV show of all time. I loved the earlier seasons as a kid (the one's with Anderson and Duchovny).

As a kid I had the book "Unexplained," about the natural phenomena that Chris Carter and the creators based a lot of the stories on...and found it fascinating to read about the brain attacking fungi, the ball lightning, and zombies made from pufferfish poison and used as slaves in Haiti. 

I've had a longstanding phobia of aliens though, especially as a kid, but the humor and the likeable characters allowed me to watch it without getting absolutely terrified.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Dana Scully said:


> @Loaf join us, if not too crazy for you.
> @Vinniebob you mean an 8 ball, because at this point you're in Alice in wonderland (not inside, a bit of decency here).
> I think I really don't like whisky.
> 
> Nighty, the ugly weirdy Scully needs to rest her old ... er, bones, that will do.


nighty night d.s.
if you have dreams of aliens probing your butt i know absolutely nothing about it


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> nighty night d.s.
> if you have dreams of aliens probing your butt i know absolutely nothing about it


Blatantly, boab.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I feel the love, don't change hand. 
@Meltedsorbet I haven't read that one. I can't tell I was very scared watching the show, rarely. It's the ambiance, the stories and the investigative process that hooked me. And the humor. INTx sense of humor, that cool kind of banters. Both Mulder AND Scully are wity/funny. Without the other you have a lonely sad clown. I was a noromo, still have that story-first spirit, but it had to make sense. To me they were a couple from S1 anyway. So I don't know what kind of unexplained BS Scully is doing, but that is story first to me. 

And I saw the official trailer. I squarrely lost the panties I wasn't wearing.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Dana Scully said:


> I feel the love, don't change hand.
> @_Meltedsorbet_ I haven't read that one. I can't tell I was very scared watching the show, rarely. It's the ambiance, the stories and the investigative process that hooked me. And the humor. INTx sense of humor, that cool kind of banters. Both Mulder AND Scully are wity/funny. Without the other you have a lonely sad clown. I was a noromo, still have that story-first spirit, but it had to make sense. To me they were a couple from S1 anyway. So I don't know what kind of unexplained BS Scully is doing, but that is story first to me.
> 
> And I saw the official trailer. I squarrely lost the panties I wasn't wearing.


I think that's a very true observation of those characters...that without each other each would become like a sad clown...

In some ways I feel like they are the ideal couple because they balance each other out so well. Mulder is so full of his own possible delusions, and Scully is so stuck in her own objective analysis that she would not see the possibilities or entertain them without him. 
I think that some of my ideals about relationships might reflect their dynamic too, because they were definitely close as friends...and what more can we want in this world than to have a concrete, loving connection with someone who understands us as we deal with such a confusing and chaotic place? 

I also feel like their relationship allowed for people like me, who have been afraid of aliens and generally scared of the unknown to be able to imagine a sort of strength and endurance of human bonds with their humor and depth of character. And to me, that human bond and love does lend a lot of meaning to our chaotic world, just as it gave some order to the chaos of the world of X-Files...that loyalty and understanding.

I also felt like they were a couple, even as friends--with a lot of sexual tension, but they still had a firm foundation of comradery that I would love to feel with more people if applicable...in short, it seems like a great model for friendships and relationships. As you said, they bantered...and I think it showed that they really understood each other despite the differences, which is so rare to find irl.

The book was fun, though now with google and wikepedia, I imagine you can find a lot of the same info online now. I think Chris Carter just explored a lot of unknowns...weird stories about the weather, where strange things were rained down upon the land, or concepts about fungi that were huge...mile long mycelium which might possibly be psychotropic. It was a nice book because it did give the depth of information that wasn't explicitly stated in the show. And I admire a show that goes into such depths of knowledge to find interesting plots, as X-Files did.

I don't think I've ever seen the movies--I should though. But overall, I think X-Files is one of the best shows and probably primed the way for many other good shows.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday Mulder!


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

No, happy birthday Chris!


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Meltedsorbet said:


> I think that's a very true observation of those characters...that without each other each would become like a sad clown...
> 
> In some ways I feel like they are the ideal couple because they balance each other out so well. Mulder is so full of his own possible delusions, and Scully is so stuck in her own objective analysis that she would not see the possibilities or entertain them without him.
> I think that some of my ideals about relationships might reflect their dynamic too, because they were definitely close as friends...and what more can we want in this world than to have a concrete, loving connection with someone who understands us as we deal with such a confusing and chaotic place?
> ...



I think Scully is much capable to see the big picture and imagine the possibilities by herself, but it has to run a hard pace with Mulder who, despite he makes sense a lot, is crazy/considered crazy because of his edgy behavior. He has more trouble fitting to her mode of thinking than the contrary. He's 12, she rants but she likes it. 
It's certainly an ideal to me. And no personal stuff here, but such banters are priceless. I've known only one person in my whole life with who it was possible. 
I think what makes it priceless is it's truly believable. The whole set of anything in the show. It probably opened the road to new sorts of shows, go more challenging what was (obsolete), but still now there's nothing like x files, it's a mix of genres, it's so ambitious, it feels like there's no limit and done genuinely. 
Still now. And compared to before xf there're actually other shows I like. But never something this bold or challenging. I'm happy there's more aand wish for more. And if Gillian says no to more, I'm here!!! Although there may be a slight problem, I'm not an actress. I don't even make up coffee like anyone else. Bummer.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

After all these years, you're not emotionally expressive, neither am I, and it's ok. And I made this, ha, a couple of years ago, or last year whatever, and I so didn't want to tell people when asked, I so didn't want to tell, but it's true. It sounds so awkward now, but I am, about such things, but also true. I owe you a lot. HB.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Dana Scully said:


> I think Scully is much capable to see the big picture and imagine the possibilities by herself, but it has to run a hard pace with Mulder who, despite he makes sense a lot, is crazy/considered crazy because of his edgy behavior. He has more trouble fitting to her mode of thinking than the contrary. He's 12, she rants but she likes it.
> It's certainly an ideal to me. And no personal stuff here, but such banters are priceless. I've known only one person in my whole life with who it was possible.
> I think what makes it priceless is it's truly believable. The whole set of anything in the show. It probably opened the road to new sorts of shows, go more challenging what was (obsolete), but still now there's nothing like x files, it's a mix of genres, it's so ambitious, it feels like there's no limit and done genuinely.
> Still now. And compared to before xf there're actually other shows I like. But never something this bold or challenging. I'm happy there's more aand wish for more. And if Gillian says no to more, I'm here!!! Although there may be a slight problem, I'm not an actress. I don't even make up coffee like anyone else. Bummer.


I'll have to keep my eyes open for more x-files. I didn't realize there was a new season coming...that's really neat.

I agree that bantering is great--I've never really been fast enough to do it well, though I admire watching it. It seems to me that a lot of mutual understanding would be required for bantering as well, which is always special.


I think what struck me about Mulder and Scully's relationship was the amount of trust they had for each other. It had to be earned, but they both ended up having a sort of unique loyalty. When I was younger, I had a lot of trouble meeting trustworthy people and I think love is one of those conditions that really makes me aware of vulnerability and mortality, so I think that's what I always liked about them. That they can trust each other perfectly.

Thanks for informing me about the revival, and for sharing your feelings and thoughts about the show (and starting this thread!)


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

No one wants to deal with ideas? Debate? Mythology talking or? With a deadpan sometimes limit trash sense of humor? 

You remember the episode The Jersey Devil? In season 1. There's that boring guy Scully "dates". I feel that way, with every other anyone. 

I watched Lirtle Green Men, and Scully is cool-headed, and she has to make a move, but calling at Mulder's place knowing he's not there and under surveillance and leave a cryptic message (in short saying where she's heading), seriously? Why she was followed. But they suck.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

More spoilers, just for @Vinniebob 

The red and the black? 
Scully hasn't become an extrovert. Someone typed her so. Mulder is way more extroverted. Meh.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I saw that. I'm so grateful! That there's now a contract on the one who wrote that.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

yea, well dana and fox ain't got shit
ash and xena are teaming up for the evil dead t.v. series
that's right bitches 
the evil mother fucking dead
ain't no one cooler then bruce campbell 
yippie ki A madda FOCKERS


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

INTonyP said:


> Does Gillian Anderson have a British accent in this interview?



She has the double accent nationality.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

dana? pshaw 
she ain't got jack shit on ash
ash be fighting evil dead
wot's dana do
nuthin dats wot
ash be like ''die medieval mutha fucka''
and dana be like ''wot iz dis fox''
why no love for ash?
it's always dana this
or dana that

dana can kiss my little gerbil infested pasty white sicialian ash:laughing:


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Spell casted Ariel.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)




----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Do I have to say spoilers of some sort? 






Extra, if you're on FB in the group SKINNERHOLICS ANONYMOUS (classy), end of one vid...

they may have a little problem, because the x files have been.... ?


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Cool thread. The X-Files is my favorite show of all time; I stopped watching TV when it went off the air. I loathe most television programming because the plots are repetitive and predictable and the characters are stupid cardboard cutouts. Mulder and Scully actually have personalities and were believable and relatable to me because they were mature. The character development was the best I've ever seen on television.

I started watching as a teen around season 4, and that was my favorite season until 6. Season 6 is either a tie or a close second. For a long time, Never Again was my favorite episode, but I'm not sure about that anymore, there's something painful about it. 

I was a 'shipper but I didn't like the way M & S finally got together; it seemed anti-climactic after the years of build up. Maybe I just liked the tension and didn't want it to ever really end. Scully's pregnancy was the worst part of the whole series for me. Motherhood just didn't seem to fit her character.

Of course, the last few seasons were dissatisfying with no Mulder, and Monica was annoying, but I liked the return to dark, creepy episodes in the later seasons.

I never did much like the mythology. It dragged on so long that it began to seem unrealistic, especially since they kept allowing Mulder to discover stuff. The episodes began to seem repetitive, and now they're all kind of a blur of alien bounty hunters, black oil, and implants in my mind, whereas the standalone episodes stand out stark and clear.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

I had high hopes for _The Lone Gunmen_ series, but it fizzled.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

@INTonyP It changed direction, but it was still funny. I still can't believe Langly can have such a high voice. And dance that way. 
@bentHnau so by Mulder and Scully being mature you imply that Mulder was mature too.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Dana Scully said:


> @_bentHnau_ so by Mulder and Scully being mature you imply that Mulder was mature too.


Yes, they both seem mature compared to most television characters.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

bentHnau said:


> Yes, they both seem mature compared to most television characters.


True. I think the original planned Scully was more caricatural.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

You should watch the mythology again, you might understand better this time. 

Scully's pregnancy, I still don't understand. Not the level of the show. I can perfectly imagne Scully as a mother, esp. by the time she is a fighter. Head female in the pack. Not saying that's what I liked to see though. Season 8 was great. Reyes is smart. She's unlike the general characters tone. Younger I didn't like her character very much, now I think differently.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Dana Scully said:


> You should watch the mythology again, you might understand better this time.


I understood most of it, but I got bored with it. There was more character development in the standalone episodes.



> Scully's pregnancy, I still don't understand.


She was barren from her season 2 abduction, but Mulder somehow got super sperm from being exposed to the black oil, which was then activated inside him when he was exposed to the alien ship rubbing in Biogenesis, so he was able to get her pregnant anyhow when she spent the night at his apartment in All Things. XD



> I can perfectly imagne Scully as a mother, esp. by the time she is a fighter. Head female in the pack.


I don't know; she seemed like a very focused career womon to me, someone who wanted to be out in the world rather than stuck at home caring for a baby. On the other hand, she probably stopped caring about her career so much when she saw that the FBI was run by corrupt men. Also, maybe losing Emily, her father, and her sister made her want family more than before.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Dana Scully said:


> @INTonyP It changed direction, but it was still funny. I still can't believe Langly can have such a high voice. And dance that way.


I liked the humor of The Lone Gunmen and I especially liked the humorous episodes of the X Files too.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

@INTonyP so did I. I liked the variety of topics and genres. 
@bentHnau well it seems that after all Scully has an SJ temperament. But not necessarily. Getting older, losing lots of people, scared of lots of things (E6 
phobic), that could be a trigger. To realize that the time is gone. I don't know about giving up because of corruption. I imagine more Mulder having an existential spleen because of that. And she hitting everybody with a rattle, after sulking angrily. 

As for character development I cannot agree with you. You have tremendous boost of each real wood in the mythology. There were some good boosts in loners though. 

And ladies, Mulder is indeed a super shot. And well hung, I heard.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Mulder's abduction was depressing; on the other hand, he was overdue for suffering some consequences for constantly putting himself in danger. He basically walked right into the abduction.


----------



## Der (Dec 21, 2015)

Growing up, this was my show. I was young when this was airing, maybe 9 years old when I jumped into the middle of the series and caught myself up with re-runs. Monster-of-the-week episodes were my favorite, they were easier for me to grasp, and gave me a better understanding of Mulder, Scully, and how they operated together (and alone). I love Mulder and Scully, even as a kid I could sense that they were a really good duo. As an adult, I know that this is called good chemistry! Sometimes there are scenes where a single expression between the two spoke a thousand words.

I tried to do a re-watch last year (after a 15+ year break?). Season 1 captured all of my attention, complete with nostalgia and forgotten episodes and moments. Sometime in between season 2-3, I ran into some attention span trouble. I don't know what it was, but I my interest fell and I stopped my re-watch.

I do love X-Files, this show resonated with me, it may have even shaped me, since I was obsessed with it at such a young age. I was and am fascinated by E.T.s, ESP, conspiracy theories, mind-altering substances (psychedelics) - anything and everything that challenges our view of the world and helps break us out of the comfortable illusion we've been bred into thinking is 'reality'. 

(Okay, okay, I will stop there!)

Once Mulder was gone, the show was never the same for me, although I continued to watch it well into Scully's pregnancy - I have no idea how it ended. It's okay to spoil it for me if you make any comments about the end. 

I watched X-Files to 'be' with Mulder and Scully, they were my friends when I was growing up. They were alone against something much bigger and scarier than themselves, and that mirrored how I felt. So you can see that I am passionate about it for a lot of different reasons. I hate movies and television, but X-Files and one or two other shows holds a place in my heart, where I can go back and revisit something beautiful.

I'd like to fully rewatch it as an adult, because there is a great deal that went over my head, being so young.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Der said:


> I watched X-Files to 'be' with Mulder and Scully


Me too. Just observing Mulder and Scully was half the reason why I watched the show. It's also why I prefer many of the lighter, comedic episodes to the plot-heavy episodes. 

They were pretty much the only television characters to whom I could relate, and their chemistry was magnetic.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

There's a video on youtube that's called "he x files reopened". I haven't watched it yet but the x philes say it 's really spoilers. Not posting becausevbob is gonna have an anal attack. But I'll watch it if someone wants to wach it too and talk about it. As I won't watch the new series. Not for a long time.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

@Dana is back:woof:
where da fuq you been hiding?
did the mothership return you
with a note that read ''dear earthlings she's your problem now''
you probably liked being probed:laughing:


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I was in jail.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

I haven't watched x-files in a year or so now, but I did watch all the episodes and movies. So, you can be proud of me. To be honest, my favorite episode of all times, would be the one with the clean-freak vampire. Bad Blood, I believe it was called. 

Ugh, I should probably get back into watching x-files, I always get sad when it ends.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I did not! - Mulder in BB.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

@SimplyRivers no worry, you're not alone, others have the BBFS the Bad Blood Fucking Syndrome.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

So, boxers or briefs?


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Vinniebob said:


> what was the show that took place on an island
> if you tried to escape a big bouncing ball would chase you down?


Unless this was answered earlier it was called The Prisoner. I've been to where they filmed it at Portmeirion in north Wales.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Dana Scully said:


> So, boxers or briefs?


Both.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Dana Scully said:


> As I won't watch the new series. Not for a long time.


Why?

Boxer briefs for me.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Worriedfunction said:


> Unless this was answered earlier it was called The Prisoner. I've been to where they filmed it at Portmeirion in north Wales.


that's the one
did the big ball chase you?:kitteh:


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Vinniebob said:


> that's the one
> did the big ball chase you?:kitteh:


Oh it's terrible, everyone who lives there is a secret giant ball. You can't even go into a McDonalds without being chased out by one.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

INTonyP said:


> Both.


Rebel.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

bentHnau said:


> Why?
> 
> Boxer briefs for me.


Not in the US, no internet. And I refuse to not watch it in English.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Dana Scully said:


> Rebel.


I've always been a rebel. One just has to know when to turn and run at the right moment.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

January 24, it's tomorrow for you (big fat filthy lucky bastards) peeps in the US. 

You'll find me hanging on monday.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Dana Scully said:


> January 24, it's tomorrow for you (big fat filthy lucky bastards) peeps in the US.
> 
> You'll find me hanging on monday.


I thought The Smoking Man character died in the original series, but the actor is make a return in the series? Maybe they just didn't actually kill him off before but left it a mystery?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

@INTonyP clone? Holographic mental projection? Funny cigarettes?


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

INTonyP said:


> I thought The Smoking Man character died in the original series, but the actor is make a return in the series? Maybe they just didn't actually kill him off before but left it a mystery?


Surely someone with connections to a global conspiracy also has access to incredible health care.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

The guy went off. It's not healthcare he needs it's a time machine. Ahaaaa.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Dana Scully said:


> @INTonyP clone? Holographic mental projection? Funny cigarettes?


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

@Dana Scully

BTW ... The X-Files Revival Viewing Global Events

The X-Files Revival Viewing Global Events - XFILES.NEWS


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Well I guess that means a series 11. To watch it on time with Mulder. Odd enough that Jan. 24 is an anniversary date already. 

So @INTonyP you finally have evidence of the flying pig?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

@bentHnau 

Europe dates June 13, or June 15. DVD or blu ray. 

Usual spots. Online it's on netflix.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok I've watched the first four episodes now. I'm wincing and looking away from the screen. Scully referring to Mulder and herself as parents? And calling Mulder by his first name? This is really weird for me. I've never much liked drama, but this is particularly uncomfortable. 

When was the last time Scully called Mulder Fox? Season 2? Tooms?

Why the hell did the X-Files get re-opened? How is the Cigarette Smoking Man still alive? Doesn't he have advanced stage lung cancer? He's old, he had a fall, _and_ he was in an explosion. Alien DNA keeping him alive or something? No explanation of why Mulder is allowed to walk about as a free man after he escaped at the end of Season 9? It seems a bit unrealistic. Maybe I will get answers in upcoming episodes.

I do like the chemistry between Mulder and Scully, but at times it has a saccharine edge to it that wasn't there before. It makes sense given their history, but I just don't like saccharine stuff.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't want to read through this thread yet because I may see spoilers. Will come back later.


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

bentHnau said:


> I don't want to read through this thread yet because I may see spoilers. Will come back later.


You didn't like the 'Were-Monster episode' ? that was my favorite, and 'Founder's Mutation'


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Why do you ask these questions before you saw it all? 

Scully calls Mulder Fox in S9. I think she deserves it for good service. 

What did you think of the episodes, the stories, atmosphete? Out of M/S.. 
@bentHnau


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Why do you ask these questions before you saw it all? 

Scully calls Mulder Fox in S9. I think she deserves it for good service. 

What did you think of the episodes, the stories, atmosphete? Out of M/S.. 
@bentHnau


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

subzhero said:


> You didn't like the 'Were-Monster episode' ? that was my favorite, and 'Founder's Mutation'


It was ok. It had a good twist and I laughed a few times, but it was more silly than funny. Founder's Mutation was good but Scully's crying and the flashbacks to the parenthood they never had kind of made it not so good. I'm like, you gave up your son a million years ago, get over it already. Anyways, Mulder is too foolhardy/impulsive/stubborn to be a parent. He would have to stop being Mulder to be a parent. I was surprised that he had a little parenthood fantasy too.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Dana Scully said:


> Why do you ask these questions before you saw it all?


They didn't seem like questions that would get answered later; they kind of seemed like questions that would just get skipped over. I mean it seems like there should be an explanation for the X-Files being re-opened _before_ they get re-opened because the bureau has to justify its actions. But I guess the FBI isn't being pressured to keep them closed now that part of the old Syndicate is gone, and Skinner wants them re-opened too.



> What did you think of the episodes, the stories, atmosphete? Out of M/S..


Well after I watched the first episode I thought that I maybe wouldn't watch any more episodes because I felt psychologically exhausted with the endless Government Conspiracy mytharc, and it seemed obvious that the guy with the conservative Youtube channel was going to betray them at some point and silly for Mulder to trust him. For some reason I thought _all_ the new episodes would be about the mytharc. I was really interested in the technology they showed Mulder at the secret lab, but then it got blown up!

I was much more interested after the second episode, though. Superhuman kids is creepy and awesome. Also I'm really intrigued about Scully's lab results. She has weird biological stuff going on and so does (or did) Mulder from being exposed to the black oil, so I'm expecting their son to have superpowers. Also this sound the kid can make people hear in their head is fascinating, but I guess they won't explain the science on that.

The thing that irks me is that it seems like the producers tried too hard to make the episodes hip and modern. I mean the transgender stuff, the closeted gay stuff, the Muslim terrorists (just started episode 5 this morning), and all the smartphone stuff. Did they have smartphones in season 9? I can't remember. 

Also Scully's mom dying all of a sudden just seemed random and pointless.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

@bentHnau ok, thanks for taking the time. I can't wait to watch it all and come to criticize too  But from what I've seen there might (indeed) be incoherences with old consorcium mytharcs. 

As far as I'm concerned I have no probs to see Scully as a real person. It's not that new btw. Only it probably had to be, the focus on many things wrapped up in 6 eps. Mulder's always been crazy. 

The new tech and all is normal progress but I weirdly had the feeling that it disturbed the mythical atmosphere of the x files. It'll probably pass.


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

bentHnau said:


> It was ok. It had a good twist and I laughed a few times, but it was more silly than funny. Founder's Mutation was good but Scully's crying and the flashbacks to the parenthood they never had kind of made it not so good. I'm like, you gave up your son a million years ago, get over it already. Anyways, Mulder is too foolhardy/impulsive/stubborn to be a parent. He would have to stop being Mulder to be a parent. I was surprised that he had a little parenthood fantasy too.


Well, it was the 'silly episode' ... we sometimes used to get them, remember ? :wink: I don't think it's like that, not for everyone to 'get over it' and talking of Mulder being a parent, I myself want to be child-free but I too had fantasies of 'parenthood' with my ex, even thought of weird baby names. I think this season was just too short to warrant a 'stringent' criticism.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

subzhero said:


> Well, it was the 'silly episode' ... we sometimes used to get them, remember ? :wink:


I remember, but they were more funny than silly to me. I laughed a lot more.



> I don't think it's like that, not for everyone to 'get over it' and talking of Mulder being a parent, I myself want to be child-free but I too had fantasies of 'parenthood' with my ex, even thought of weird baby names. I think this season was just too short to warrant a 'stringent' criticism.


I agree with you. Giving up a child probably isn't easy to get over for most people. I don't think there's anything really wrong with the episodes, I'm just comparing them to my likes/dislikes.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Dana Scully said:


> The new tech and all is normal progress but I weirdly had the feeling that it disturbed the mythical atmosphere of the x files. It'll probably pass.


I got that feeling as soon as they said that there was no alien abduction phenomenon and it was all a government operation in the first episode.


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

When I heard about the reboot, I started conjecturing what would they come up with I mean like the same old plot or something new, I thought that if they want to bring The X files back they should kick start with some new alien conspiracy, with a sprinkle of the usual 'monster of the week' episodes, I personally wanted the show to go towards the paranormal, supernatural side a bit more. I personally liked the idea of Mulder, Scully working as independent consultants instead of FBI agents assisting the FBI at times until they get a recall at some point.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Maybe there's hope. In season 11? Now things are settled I suppose. 

And long coats?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Also, the famous x files diversity can only be with the diversity of the crew


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I didn't know there were only 6 episodes in Season 10. Oh well, the final episode was good. Cigarette Smoking Man involved in a conspiracy to kill billions, yet loves and wants to save the illegitimate son who's devoted his life to stopping him. It's beautiful.

However, I wish they would not say "science" this and "scientist" that over and over again. Real scientists don't speak that way and it sounds dumb.

Also the new young FBI agent guy on the show seems totally out of place.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Trying not to judge the former comment - everyone likes what they want the way they want, no problem to me - but all I read here seems to come from a young and the restless fan. Nothing constructed, elaborate. Hard to believe I'm reading x files fans. Not to be offensive, but really that sucks. I hear "fan" and f! new season and maybe 11th season. Maybe that's just me. Well have fun...


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

First of all, I don't regret my last comment. Explanation: when I ask what do you think, I don't ask what everybody thinks and you align on. I understand better why no real elaboration. 

But that's fine. Maybe one day, I'll have the debate and banters, or my nemesis. I can read, acknowledge. But what I think comes with arguments. Whatever your opinion, come with something. That was my point. 


I must say that I'm surprised by some critics - by the fans, I don't read the press, well, I read a couple out of curiosity, and it's clear they didn't know the show - 


I liked My struggle II. I was skeptic about My struggle, but like I posted before, I expected something huge, because that's how CC is more than ever (hey, I saw the after), and that was a logical (smart) thing for a season 11. My struggle brings a bomb, it's different, but if you know XF, you see it can't do. My struggle 2 brings things on tracks and is clear proof we're being led (not me) but you as a viewers. Too smart then. From past XF it offers a lot. Documented. Scully won't be abducted - or not for the reasons you think - and mostly no one will die. Precedent: one breath. I saw Zerosum today, what CSM says about saving Scully's life. General vaccination. Remember, all the smallpox vaccination. It is feasible. 

As for the cliffhanger, do you remember Gethsemane? You've become soft after IWTB. Not defending that one today. But the new series I do. 

It looks new, normal, it is pretty much what it was, choose by yourself. Darkness, humor. Home again is dark, and I'm not including Maggie's death, which I could. Moral something, since when is it new? I have Revelation in mind right but it's liike every ep. But no one cheesily pushes you towards one side. The nice guy is a bad guy. One of my fave ep. well done + good visual. 

Mulder and Scully meet the were monster is not stupid funny. Where are your eyes and ears? That will help me for Babylon. It is silly, that rectangular phone comment for instance. Well means you must buy just whatever. I think it's clear criticism all along the ep. makes the phlosophical and beauty shining, it's absurd too, that scene at the cemetary (kim <3), it's pure Darin Morgan. The visual is less good than Jose Chung's. 

Babylon. Anti Arabic, guilty. Where do YOU see that? That's a real question, because what I saw was "experiment", and what I heard is "open your heart". Bless the uncunt fuckers XD. Not my fave, some parts (hospital) were too long. Still, worth it. 

Still have trouble with Founder's mutation. But the end scene is quite beautiful. Inspiring, it didn't have to be complex, because the loss and fear M/S go through is simple. The colors, visual/angles, a+ to the new series. 

Overall, for a 6 ep. difficult return, it's beyond satisfaction. Gold pavement for S11. 

See what I mean? Say what you think, with your arguments. Your point then is as valuable as anyone's. 
I wish Mulder posted here. That would be fun


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

My disappointment: it's very much (induced) limited to the US. Mostly like always, it's against what's really good in the show and makes it believable: Strughold, Tunguska. Keep your mind cool on your work.


----------

